# Bilberry and Silverline brush (pics inside)



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I decided to cleansmy wifes cars wheels today to show how effective Bilberry Safe wheel cleaner is.

I also used my Silverline wheel brush which I bought along with the Bilberry from I4detailing


By damocell

The backs of the wheels haven't been done in the two years that we have had the car and I do not know if they were done before that.

Anyway the routine was:
Spray with 1:5 Bilberry Wheel cleaner and leave for two minutes
Agitate with Silverline brush
Wash face with Megs Shampoo Plus and a cotton pad
Rinse with water from a bucket

BEFORE








By damocell at 2009-10-21








By damocell, shot with DMC-FX30 at 2009-10-21

AFTER








By damocell, shot with DMC-FX30 at 2009-10-21








By damocell at 2009-10-21

What do you think...I'm pretty pleased

All comments/advice welcomed

Damo


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Really nice work, maybe an Envy brush (or similar) would be able to get the last bits, seems to be an edge on the inner.

Getting behind the spokes with a costco mf (or similar) looks to be easy.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

good work, the silverline brush is great, i prefer it to the ez detail brush everyone seems to rate


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Nice work fella :thumb:

That Silverline Brush looks remarkably like this one on Fleabay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390102586681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Nice work fella :thumb:
> 
> That Silverline Brush looks remarkably like this one on Fleabay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390102586681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Yes it does doesn't it. £1.99 on ebay plus postage £2.40 on I4detailing and the postage didn't change due to the items already ordered!

Damo


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

damocell said:


> Yes it does doesn't it. £1.99 on ebay plus postage £2.40 on I4detailing and the postage didn't change due to the items already ordered!
> 
> Damo


Damo, that's a result. Good to know its a good brush though.

I have an EZ brush, but sometimes wish the bristles were just a little bit stiffer, so perhaps this one might be a useful, and cheap, addition

Thanks
Chris


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Damo, that's a result. Good to know its a good brush though.
> 
> I have an EZ brush, but sometimes wish the bristles were just a little bit stiffer, so perhaps this one might be a useful, and cheap, addition
> 
> ...


Definitely a good cheap addition but the rubber tip came off today!

Damo


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

damocell said:


> Definitely a good cheap addition but the rubber tip came off today!
> 
> Damo


Glued mine down when I got mine, it's identical to the megs one in every way which I already knew about. Never had a problem with it, it's very good and cheap


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

cheap??pah ...i use a toilet type brush bought out of a pound shop .works a treat and is the right shape for my wheels .pricely sum of £1:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I found that my wheels will probably scratch following other owners mistakes, and I think the bristles will be too stiff on a toilet brush


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah its bristles are a bit stiff ,but its fine for the inside of the wheels .i use a seperate mitt for the face of them ,works quite well:thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks good Damocell!

Can I ask a stupid question - how does Bilberry cleaner work if its not an acidic/abrasive cleaner? Does it just contain lots of anionic ingredients? Its definately something that is going on my xmas list but just wanted to know how it works?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i have that brush, my handle came off! Need to glue it back in.


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm curious about the Bilberry pH level. It just says non-acid but it may be an alkaline cleaner.

As for the brush, that is a nice brush. I have a few of those just like that, which I purchased off of eBay. There is nothing at all holding the tip in place so it has to be glued on. The handle is secured onto the wire via a corkscrew design. Giving the handle medium pressure in a counter-clockwise motion will loosen the handle from the wire, requiring it to be immediately re-tightened.

I think that if a person is willing and expecting to glue the tip and the handle, it makes for a really great and inexpensive brush for cleaning wheel barrels and behind wheel spokes.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

jim55 said:


> cheap??pah ...i use a toilet type brush bought out of a pound shop
> 
> pricely sum of £1:thumb:


You didn't need to say how much it cost you...


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes i'm a bilberry fan,use it all the time:thumb:


----------

